# My Pregnant Wife



## Sherman Banks (Jul 3, 2009)

Haven't posted in a while but wanted to throw something out there.  This is from a shoot this last Monday night.  Let me know what you think.


----------



## leighthal (Jul 3, 2009)

A. You don't need opinions, you need to frame this and put it on the wall.
B. Wow 
C. Your wife looks like the fed version of Katie Holmes. She is stunning!


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow. That is a great photo. Perfect.:thumbup:
*TriniPhototakeoutta starts to think to himself, when will he become this good.


----------



## Restomage (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow great picture, and the lighting on your wife is perfect! Did you have the flash off-camera or bounce the light or anything? Please explain!


----------



## Unrestrained Focus (Jul 3, 2009)

This is great.  I love off camera lighting outside.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jul 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments!  I ran two Vivitar 285's through an Westcott Apollo 28" softbox at full power on camera right for the lighting.  The ambient was actually still pretty bright so I stopped down to f8 to bring the sky down and brought her exposure up with the flash power.  Funny thing is that I wasn't really wanting to go out and shoot but she insisted we do it.  Anyways, thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice photo. My compliments. Beautiful background, nice composition, lighting, and very natural pose. But what really does it for me is the dreamy, contemplative look on her face with the slightest hint of a smile. Maybe I'm dreaming about that last one.

The only thing I would fix is her foot. It seems a bit too red to me. And I'm not a big fan of the flower in her hair but, that's just me.

Years ago I did a whole series of B&W nudes of pregnant women. I just love the glow that most of them have and that I've never seen at any other time.


----------



## DeadEye (Jul 3, 2009)

Frame it. :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dizzyg44 (Jul 3, 2009)

Ditto what everyone else said, FRAME IT!

please loose the flower though.

I really love the lighting on this.


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow.  That is a beautiful picture


----------



## dak1b (Jul 3, 2009)

beautiful scene.  awaiting birth of a baby with the setting sun. very nice!


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 3, 2009)

I agree frame it and hang it over ya'lls bed


----------



## Sirene (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow !
without the flower it could make it more real and more casual, but still great pic.


----------



## SarahTomlin (Jul 4, 2009)

I love everything about this.


----------



## Enough Already (Jul 4, 2009)

Very well done. The lighting is just perfect. Looks like you shot it in a studio with a backdrop. I love the flower. Very flattering image, she should be wrapped with this as should you. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sherman Banks (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your comments.  I know some of you would lose the flower but she chose it and I think it gives it a classical feel to it.  I'd normally think that it's kind of cheesy but the photo is more about her than what I think is cool.  Anyways, today's the expected due date so hopefully we'll be bringing her in with a bang (lame joke).


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 4, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:

(Everything has been said already...)


----------



## gopal (Jul 4, 2009)

great lighting on her and the scene beyond. i loved the composition....the flower might have been her choice, excellent.


----------

